# Diamond stole my week



## falmouth3 (Jun 29, 2012)

I got an unhappy surprise yesterday. I tried selling my Polynesian Isles in 2009. Got an offer and signed a contract with an individual, who apparently was from Diamond Resorts. Then I heard nothing for months. Never got my check and the real estate agent they had engaged also never heard anything.

So yesterday I called to book my 2013 floating week. They tell me that I haven't owned the week since 2009, although I've paid my maintenance fees through 2012 and got my weeks to use each of those years. Apparently they didn't put it in their records until January 2012. I spoke with someone at the resort and then a person in finance. Apparently the deed was switched over a while ago.

We've decided not to bother going through the aggravation of fighting them since we were thinking of giving the week away, but this is one weird situation. So I'm not sure if the new owner hasn't used her week in all that time or if two of us were paying maintenance fees and getting weeks or what. All of my weeks were deposited for exchange.

Has anyone else ever experienced anything like this?


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 29, 2012)

At the least you should get the annual fees for 2010-current back! If the deed was transferred in 2009 then wha / who did or didn't use it in 2010 - 2012 isn't your worry but no way should they get the fees from you! 

I'd go after them at least for that - otherwise it's out of your name which is what you really wanted so that part is all good.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 29, 2012)

I actually got all my weeks from 2010 - 2012.  That's the strangest part.  So we'll wait to see if I get a bill for 2013.  They told me that I couldn't possibly have received bills for 2009.  Supposedly they were looking at the deed with a transfer date of 2009.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 30, 2012)

Before you decide what to do-  You Must get proof of when the transfer of deeds was recorded.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 30, 2012)

Go back to where and look at paperwork where you sold Week and ask for check for the proceeds of the sale.  Maybe the check was just lost.

George


----------

